# 104 year old Indian photographer holds exhibition in the US



## dileepp89 (Jan 17, 2014)

At 104, Pranlal Patel to debut photo exhibition of women at work in Gujarat in New York - The American Bazaar

Famed Indian photographer Pranlal Karmsibhai Patel is set to have an exhibition of his work in the US for the first time ever. Patel, who recently turned an astonishing 104 years old, will have his work displayed at the Wellin Museum of Art at Hamilton College, located in Clinton, New York. The exhibition is titled Refocusing the Lens: Pranlal Patels Photographs of Women at Work in Ahmadabad, and is composed of 30 photographs that Patels took around 1937.


----------

